

MoD’s ‘quantum compass’ offers potential to replace GPS - chillax
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/4cac5a24-db68-11e3-94ad-00144feabdc0.html

======
chillax
Sorry, FT article seems paywalled. Here's a take from The Telegraph:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/10833087/MoD-
crea...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/10833087/MoD-creates-
coldest-object-in-the-universe-to-trump-GPS.html)

